# Rusting quickly sleigh bells



## misslilo86 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hello my fellow crafter's!
I need to know (quite quickly as possible) how I can quickly rust silver jingle bells I purchased at JoAnn's craft store?

I've been told to sand evenly the bells and then submerge them in salt water for a while, somebody said they tried that, keeping them in the solution for 3 days and nothing happened.

Another person said that they just sanded the bells then sprayed painted (it was also suggested to use acrylic) with black, dark brown and orange to give it a rusted look then light sand papered...

What do you think?


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Get some nitric acid and put in a quart jar. About half full. Throw in some uncoated box nails and let it work for an hour or so.
After sanding, warm the bells with a plumbers torch and hang them in the Ferric Nitrate that you just made. In just a few minutes take them out and dry them using the torch. 
Last, shoot them with a coating of matte finish polyurethane spray.
I do this process outside with a mask, because it puts off a little fume that burns if you breathe it. Make sure that you wear any other necessary PPE.
Anything that this solution touches will look as though it has a rusted surface. It even coats on some plastics.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

what about spray painting that primer brown (like rust) color?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Anything that has been sand blasted will rust quickly afterwards.


----------

